# Problem watching .mkv videos on tv using Blu Ray disks.



## Wuppie (May 7, 2010)

I have a number of .mkv videos that I would like to watch on my tv.

I burn the videos to a BD-RW disk and watch them on my LG-HR400

With some videos I have a lot of pixilation (like the effect you get when skipping parts in a media player like VLC)

The only explanation I can think of is the bit rate because I have a video with a bit rate of 4678 kbps and it plays perfectly while 2 videos with a bit rate 10393 kbps and 7528 Kbps have problems.

My question is if I can somehow convert these videos to a lower bit rate or if it's a problem with my LG-HR400 and/or tv.


Thanks in advance.


----------

